# Inducing



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Next year I'm thinking of inducing does. I'm just thinking out loud here;

I need to keep Narcissus, for fullbloods...I just need to breed to a longer buck. But her udder is shot, so I was thinking If I bred Rose, Katie and Narcissus all at the same time (katie and Rose gives tons of extra milk) then I could switch kids quickly at birth and Narcie's kids could be raised by the other two does. 
Grafting the kid this year was way too easy, it took a few days but it'd be even easier when theyre newborn.

another problem I'm having this year was not knowing when the doe was kidding, that's how I missed Rose's kidding. She was only on day 145 and i thought she would wait, but i guess not!

but the dilemma would be getting the does to kid on the same day...would inducing work for this?
what are the risks?
how many hours after inducing do does typically go into labor?
is this even a good idea? 

thanks :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I could help you on that but I have never induced before so I don't know how it all works...hope you find an answer from someone out there...I can see your logic...on what you want to do.... good luck... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah... need some fullbloods, seems like a round-a-bout way to get there... but there are only a few in the state. I've never induced a doe before either...

also- what drugs are used for inducing, i can think of dex and lute, are there more and arethey all RX?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

but the dilemma would be getting the does to kid on the same day...would inducing work for this? Nope once induction meds are given - it is 24 - 72 hours to kid.... IF everything goes right.

what are the risks? c-sections, alergic reactions, not fully dialating and hurting the inside of the momma

how many hours after inducing do does typically go into labor? see above 

is this even a good idea? personally - and this is PERSONAL - I do not believe in it unless there is a really good reason for it. I personally am doing my first one this year and ONLY because she usually gives quads or quints and can't get them cleaned fast enough and always looses some. If I took the liberty to have her bred, i have an obligation to try and save those babies.... but that is just me

Yes, the meds are RX - you can go through vet-servusa.com if need be to get them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...sounds scary Liz...it gives Katrina.. something to seriously think about ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hm. Thanks Allison!

so... how about breeding katie and rose one heat cycle before Narcissus. that way Narcie's kids would definetly be born after the others so that they have milk. I'd just have to save up some colostrum. just a thought... 

any other ideas? or opinions on inducing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

now don't get me wrong - there are alot of people that do it without problems also......

If it was ME - I would do what you mentioned - have the others kid earlier - save the placenta's if you can.... and rub the babies with that placenta so the momma's will take them..... 

OHHH another thought. Some use Lute to bring on a heat .... you could breed the two does and then lute the other girl and make her come to heat a couple days after the first two are bred so she will kid a week later or whatever works best for you.....


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great idea. lute is pretty dependable right?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

this upcoming induction is the first time that I will be using it - but I have heard of alot of breeders doing this.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well let us know how everything goes! when are you planning this?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will give her the injections the latest possible before bed on Thursday, April 22nd or real early before work on Friday the 23rd


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

this is her -----

viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12713&hilit=legacy

and she is getting bigger!!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The two drugs used to induce labor are Lute and Dexamethasone. Lute will work at any time, Dexamethasone will not work unless the kids are mature enough, in most cases. Steriods can still cause a doe to abort, but it's not as effective unless you know the doe is over 140 days. 

I believe the time frame for Lute is about 24 hours, the time frame for Dex is about 30-36 hours. Lute will cause a harder labor where Dex is usually a bit slower and more like normal labor. 

Usually when does are induced the kids come in the wrong positions. Also the doe may not fill up her udder enough. Retained placentas also happen more often with induced labor. 

Dexamethasone and Lute are Script only drugs. 
For the retained placenta you may need to use Oxytocin which is also a script only drug and must be used with caution. It should never be given to a doe who's cervix is not open because you could cause uterine rupture.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well then.
If i induced with dex it sounds safer, bigger window for labor though. 
or i could go another route:

bring the does into heat with lute and breed Rose and Katie a bit before Narcissus. then the births will be natural and Rose and Katie will have milk, kids etc, and it would be easy to graft them at only afew days. Narcie has always gone early too, she has gone on 142 for the last three kiddings. so I'd need to have katie and rose kidding right around day 142 for narcie... 

how many of you have used lute or dex to induce a doe? what was your experience with it?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've induced twice with dex+lute combo. Both times kids were positioned wrong. On the doe I induced recently she retained the placenta and I had to use Oxytocin. Labors seemed to take MUCH longer and they contracted a lot longer than usual.

The thing with using lute to bring a doe into heat is that it doesn't always work. I've used lute a bunch of times and it's only brought a doe into heat for me twice. The best way to breed if you want to breed everyone on the same day is to use the hormone inserts like if you were to AI.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I really know nothing about inserts.. theyre called CIDR's right?

are these;
reliable and easy to use?
safe?
expensive?
made for goats?

thanks


----------

